

Liberation Procedure for Multiple Sclerosis - tokenadult
http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/liberation-procedure-for-multiple-sclerosis/

======
tokenadult
This is a follow-up on an intriguing link

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1257229>

posted by the Hacker News site founder, pg, 793 days ago. That post was itself
a further discussion of a report also discussed in a post from 933 days ago by
benzim:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=956770>

